

Hacker Foods: Hard Boiled Eggs - Hostile
http://johnhostile.github.com/2013-01-27/hacker-foods-hard-boiled-eggs/

======
tlack
Getting it done right is the easy part. Any foodhackers have a technique to
get the shell off easily?

~~~
hkmurakami
Dunk the eggs into cold water after they're done and still hot. I'm not
exactly sure what the physics is, but this separated the shell from the egg
white for me sufficiently.

~~~
ZanderEarth32
This. I've also heard a little bit of baking soda in the water helps separate
the egg from it's shell but I haven't much luck with it.

I cook at least a dozen eggs a week with this thing

[http://www.amazon.com/Nordic-Ware-64802-Microwave-
Boiler/dp/...](http://www.amazon.com/Nordic-Ware-64802-Microwave-
Boiler/dp/B0007M2BN0)

Getting the timing right with your microwave is key, but there is no clean up
and they cook perfect every time.

------
fodder650
Some good information for the geek at home.

